# Braumeiser pump



## LiquidCurrency (11/7/14)

Hi all. Could anyone comment on where I may source a B....eister 27W pump from? It's for a clone build.

I've considered a few different options, and the originals they use are compact, but the best point is that they are able to easily be split open for cleaning. Hours of online searching only found to lead me to suppliers overseas with websites that aren't in English.

Are there any suppliers in Australia, and, that are reasonably priced??

Also, are people choosing to use pots with heating elements in them, or have people considered hot water urns?? Pro's/con's??

Any assistance would be appreciated!!

Chriso


----------



## wide eyed and legless (11/7/14)

I have a spare pump for a twenty litre Braumeister, you can have it for $90 + postage brand new never been used.
PM me if your interested.


----------

